# Hydro-mist paint



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

Have any of you used the hydro mist water base paint? If so, did you like it?
I ordered some bass green and bass belly white. Just wondering if it is used like the other water based paint.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Jim,

I have never used Hydro-mist, but I have used Polystranspar and Wildlife paints that are water based taxidermy paints also and they really work awesome. I usually get them from Wasco Taxidermy. The natural colors can't be beat. I like the medium and light bass green and the bass belly white.

Rod


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I use Hydromist, as well as Polytranspar and Wildlife paints for taxidermy. They all work well.


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

I was thinking about odor. I only paint water base because of side effects. I ordered the hydro mist and will find out when it gets here. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I do not notice an odor with any of them. You should still wear breathing protection to prevent breathing in the paint particles.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Building a small paintbooth is an alternative. I built mine because I was concerned with solvent vapors in my basement from cleaning my airbrushes after using solvent based paints. Done properly, you should not have any worries of breathing vapors or overspray. I have to say, mine works like a dream. 

Look for an earlier post started by vc1111 "building a paintbooth". I built mine for less than $150, and is one of my better investments.


----------

